# ......



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Brings back memories. A buddy in high school had a '73 Mach 1. Good times. 

--rick


----------

